# Why is my rice turning out either too mushy or too hard, please help..what am I doing wrong?



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

so I need some serious help. I cook practically everyday, I enjoy it but for some reason I still haven't properly mastered rice. I am not sure what I am doing wrong and constantly blame it on the lid or the rice but it's truly just my fault. I make white rice a lot as well as rice with beans.

Here's what I do:

*I bought Long grain rice*

*I pour 3 cups of rice and 6 cups of water (trying to do the whole, 2 cups for every 1 cup rule)*

*I then add salt and oil*

*I bring it to boil uncovered and once I notice it starts boiling I place the lid tightly*

*I then bring the heat down to number 3 which is like low to medium heat*

*I leave it with the lid for 25 mins or until I notice the water has completely dried up*

*Once the water has dried up I stir the rice from bottom to top and place the lid again lower the heat a little more and leave it covered*

*for 5 to 10 mins.. or just leave it on real low until it's time to serve*

And yet my rice is turning out tooo mushy or too hard! Some say don't stir, but my mom stirs her rice and it turns out fine..

Oh and this is way too much water for me the instructions stated 2 cups of water for every 1 cup .. yet rice turns out mushy. Then I've tried less water and it turns out too hard. I wish I had a specific rule, or measurement for long grain rice.

I am trying to achieve *soft yet loose rice *the type where all the grains fall apart once it's done

please help, my mother in law is coming to stay over with us soon and I don't want to still be practicing how to make rice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## antonella84 (Apr 15, 2015)

I love risotto but I don't cook it like you do...

I heat some olive oil in a teflon pan, than toast the rice in it and then add the salted water (or broth depending of the preparation) that I made boiling in another pot, little by little when I see that the rice has absorbed quite all.

cooking time depending on rice tipe, 15/20 min. more time for red/black/brown rices...

when turn down the flame, I add some butter or cream or chees (depending on what I want to eat..) to create a cream


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

I usually cook rice the same way my mom and mother in law cook it, we're Hispanic I've noticed that they usually stir the rice once the water has dried up. I am willing to try new methods I just want to learn how to make perfect plain white fluffy loose rice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Too much water, too much cook time. Two cups of white rice will cook in about 15 min. Boil, reduce to simmer covered.

Ratio should be 1:1.5  Rice to water


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Thanks! I was actually thinking that it has to be the water! So, if I do 3 cups of white rice will 3 1/2 cups of water do? This is for long grain rice


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For 3 cups of rice , it's 4.5 cups of water on Chefbuba's ratio. And I concur with that ratio for long grain rice.


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

4.5 sounds decent to me as well!

I was very skeptical when adding 6 cups of water as the instructions on the back said 2 cups of water for every 1 cup of rice,even if it's long grain .. So,I am going to make some rice soon and hope to try it out so just to be on the safe side will this do:

3 cups of rice then add 4.5 cups of water, salt, oil

bring it to boil

lower the heat once it's boiling and cover it

leave it alone for 15 mins mins, stir it and reduce heat once again 

let stand for 5 mins before serve

sounds good?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, I use the same ratio as bubba.
Bring the rice and water to the boil. Give it one good stir. Put on very low heat (or take of the stove and wrap in teatowels, old sleeping bag, tea cozy or whatever)

Note that the different types of rice and different batches need slightly different amounts of water, but keep your starting point at 1:1.5
Good luck


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

I am def going to try the 1 1.5 ratio for now on, will this be the same for short grain rice as well? Or will short grain rice the ratio just be 1 cup of water for every cup of rice?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Anniecooks said:


> 4.5 sounds decent to me as well!
> 
> I was very skeptical when adding 6 cups of water as the instructions on the back said 2 cups of water for every 1 cup of rice,even if it's long grain .. So,I am going to make some rice soon and hope to try it out so just to be on the safe side will this do:
> 
> ...


No oil and no stirring. When it comes to a boil quickly cover and turn down to a very low simmer. Cook 15 minutes and take off the heat for another 15.... then fluff (not stir).


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Ok so 

3 cups of rice, 4.5 cups of water, add salt

bring to boil, cover to low simmer for 15 mins then take off heat for another 15 mins and fluff it out with a fork

About to try this method in a few mins!! Thank you all, hope it turns out great


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Unless you are feeding a village, I'd suggest proving the method on a single cup of rice.

Another thing I find is that rice always cooks better in the smallest possible pot, preferably one that is more high than wide.  Can't explain why, but that's what seems to work best for me.

Oh, one last thought.  The type of rice often makes a big difference.  Unless there is a special need a specific type of rice, the best success I have is with Botani Calrose rice.  Next best is almost any Basmati that is purchased at an Indian store.


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Lol! My family eats a lot of rice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif I also usually save some for the next day for lunch. But I am going to try this method now one a single cup just to see how it turns out and then do it as usual for dinner with more cups of rice.

Yes!! that is verry true, I have a small nice pot that cooks rice so much nicer then the other big pot I have I tell this to my husband all the time and he thinks I am making excuses for my mushy rice lol (which I was in a way..but it does cook nicer)


----------



## le plongeur (Jan 6, 2015)

The amazing thing about rice is that there are dozens of different ways of cooking it.

Living near a large Bengali community in London, UK, I've learned some. The one I use (for Basmati) is as follows:

- wash the starch out of the rice in running cold water until the water's clear

- soak rice in a bowl of cold water for 30 minutes

- bring lots of salted water to a boil then add the rice and cover with a lid

- before it starts boiling again, reduce heat to simmer

- taste grains for doneness. It should only take five minutes

- transfer rice to sieve/colander in warm water to stop the cooking and leave for two minutes

- drain thoroughly and fluff with a fork

There are lots of right and wrong ways with rice. I find this one produces evenly cooked, non-sticky grains. It may not be as good with long grain but works well with Basmati. Good luck!


----------



## thericeguru (Sep 27, 2015)

Definitely an issue with your rice to water ratio and cooking time. I struggled cooking rice perfectly in the beginning because of a similar misconception regarding the 2:1 rule for all long-grain rice. Since then I've discovered that the amount of water you need depends on several factors including cooking device, cooking time, and grain of rice. I always start with a 1:1 ratio then add 0-1.5 cups depending on that particular rice's cooking time. White rice should cook for no longer than 15 minutes most cases. The proper rice to water ratio is an interesting, commonly misunderstood topic with most novice rice cooks, like I used to be. I explain the right way to find the perfect ratio on my blog HERE. Hope that helps!


----------

